# Our Poppy Patch Reservation - Pics Added



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I heard from Poppy Patch today on our reservation. 

Lil' Miss Sunshine kidded triplets; two bucks and a stillborn doe. One buck is all white, the other is pale gold w/ what looks like a moonspot.

Sunshine's pedigree:
Sire: Ponders End The Full Monty
Dam: MCH Twin Creeks BW Shining Sand

Sire is NC PromisedLand Playboy *S
Playboy pedigree:
Buttin Heads Palimony (a Wedding Song son)
GCH NC PromisedLand Legacy Sunday 2*M

I sent a deposit for a buckling from them about two months ago. Before I was considering shipping one in 2010. I'm still excited to be getting one though. 

Poppy Patch FM Marilyn Monroe should be kidding sometime today or late tonight. She is also bred to Playboy (he bred just about all their does; long story). She is a daughter of Monty and Sugar Creek PG Jane Seymour.

Pics of all these goats are on the Poppy Patch website. 
Sunshine can be found here: http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... eners.html (top of the page)
Playboy can be found here: http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... sires.html (top of the page)
Marilyn here: http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... rdoes.html (a little over halfway down the page)

Shannon told me that Sunshine has an awesome udder and a good body (could have a tad longer neck). Marilyn has a great body and really nice udder, but probably not quite as nice as Sunshine, awfully close though. I love Marilyn's foreudder and I love her dam.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

oh yay!!! remember pictures are a must!!

i was looking at semi sweet for a 2010.. but idk i think im just gonna go OMF


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

Oh, yes. I will share pics as soon as I get them. 

I'm going to wait on deciding until Marilyn kids. . . . but honestly, the moonspot on the one buckling is awfully tempting.  :roll: It sounds shallow of me but there are hardly any moonspotted goats here! So, it would be neat to incorporate that into our herd a little more. . . . plus, I love Sunshine's udder. Poppy Patch retained her buckling from earlier this year, so that really tells you something of how much they like her. She placed 1st in all shows she was taken to, which was four, I think.

Marilyn's attitude makes her not-so-great of a show doe. So, Shannon said she'd be pulling all of her kids at birth, to make them more tame.

I will be going up with my aunt to their farm, hopefully next month (she's buying Pippen). So, I could always make my final decision then when I can see them all in person.

Shannon also offered me Shuda Been A Cowboy (a Rebel x Charity son). That's tempting too but he's not friendly, I would like at least a somewhat tame buck, not wild.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

how wild is he??

my buck kevin was pretty wild.. he was born around the same time as that buck. food and pets usually win them over..

but i do agree that moonspotted kid sounds awesome.

maybe you can convince your aunt to get cowboy... and you guys rotate every other year or so


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

I think he is pretty wild. . . . Do u think he's a better choice conformation/udder-wise??

Yeah, I wish I could. She's got her hands full with one buck. :sigh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

honestly its a tossup for me.. i've seen alot of Rebel daughters around here and they are drop dead gorgeous.. and charity makes beautiful babies

but i like sunshine, she is beautiful and looks just like her mother.. and playboys parents are gorgeous

i think.. if you want something that most people wont... i would go with sunshines.. if your up to putting in some work for a buck who is older and may be up for work sooner for you.. i would go with the rebel son..

if you want you can email or pm me and we can talk more


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

I think we're going to go with Sunshine or Marilyn's boy (if Marilyn has one). I don't need him to be servicing really soon, we'll be using him in the fall as I have the couple does who will be bred to kid fall 2009 already planned with my aunt's buck.

Thanks for your help Sarah!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Our Poppy Patch Reservation*

I got some pictures of Sunshine's bucklings today. Shannon also told me that Sunshine has gained capacity with this freshening, so that's great!! 

The pics are kinda small as she resized them a little too small. . . . Anyways, here they are.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Nawww


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

omg.. soo cute


----------

